# Do you find fat women more feminine? -FA (Male )



## ThinkingFA (Aug 31, 2011)

I was contemplating femininity last night as I watched BigSexy (not that good). The women in the program were at a fashion show comparing themselves to the runway models. For me, they all looked like 12 year old boys. 

Primal fertility stuff and oedipal urges aside, I just find a fat woman more womanly. This goes from merely curvey all the way to supersized. In fact, something about the exaggerated curve and softness of a supersized woman just shouts femininity. Not sure why, it just works for me.


----------



## Tad (Aug 31, 2011)

I generally find fat women more feminine than fat men. 

That is what you were asking, right? (cause if it wasn't....I'm staying away from _that_ discussion!)


----------



## ThinkingFA (Aug 31, 2011)

I was asking if you find fat women more feminine than thin ones.


----------



## Scorsese86 (Aug 31, 2011)

I find fat women more fat than other women.


----------



## Fat Brian (Aug 31, 2011)

This is the FA/FFA board though, these threads have more leeway in here than elsewhere on the forum.


----------



## Tad (Aug 31, 2011)

Really this is a question about your internal definition of and associations with "feminine.." 
- If you define feminine as including curvy or soft, then you are apt to find fatter women more feminine. 
- On the other hand if you define feminine as including being small, then it is not so likely.

And of course, a lot of hetero guys mix up "feminine" with "what turns me on."

In short, I think it is a question that at best illustrates what various posters consider to be feminine, and at worst leaves helps cleave this community and creates a lot of hurt feelings.


----------



## imfree (Aug 31, 2011)

Scorsese86 said:


> I find fat women more fat than other women.



True, beyond a doubt!


----------



## Jon Blaze (Aug 31, 2011)

No I do not. Depends on the person.


----------



## kioewen (Aug 31, 2011)

ThinkingFA said:


> I was asking if you find fat women more feminine than thin ones.



As a general rule, yes. Unquestionably.

Of course, as in all things, there are exceptions both ways. (And of course, much has to do with how the women in question dress and make themselves up.)

But all other things being equal, yes.


----------



## Blackjack (Aug 31, 2011)

I find that fat women fit your gender stereotyping no better or worse than their thinner counterparts.

I also find that it's pretty insulting to imply that a fat woman is more of a "real" woman than a thin one.

But sexism is fun, isn't it?


----------



## disconnectedsmile (Sep 1, 2011)

ThinkingFA said:


> Do you find fat women more feminine?



yes.
yes i do, and i'm not afraid to admit it, unlike some.


----------



## Fox (Sep 1, 2011)

The statement is too loose to be true. I've met girls of all different sizes and femininity levels, so I think your idea is a little too subjective.

I mean, it's totally cool that you think bigger women are sexier than thinner women, but I don't think you should imply that a bigger woman is more of a real woman than a thinner one.

The word "feminine" is a quality. It shouldn't be limited to just one body type, one color, or even one gender.


----------



## Dr. Feelgood (Sep 1, 2011)

RedVelvet said:


> I think you have to define "feminine" first...



Excellent point! Fortunately, the question of femininity/masculinity is easily settled:

Whatever is feminine will end in -a, -e, long o, or -is.

Masculine endings are -os, -on, -as, -es, -eus, and -or.

Source: _Smythe's Greek Grammar_


----------



## Russ2d (Sep 1, 2011)

ThinkingFA said:


> I was contemplating femininity last night as I watched BigSexy (not that good). The women in the program were at a fashion show comparing themselves to the runway models. For me, they all looked like 12 year old boys.
> 
> Primal fertility stuff and oedipal urges aside, I just find a fat woman more womanly. This goes from merely curvey all the way to supersized. In fact, something about the exaggerated curve and softness of a supersized woman just shouts femininity. Not sure why, it just works for me.




Yes, I agree fat women are physically more feminine than other women, in some cases much more so

Yes, it is rooted in biology...gasp...shock
Yes, runway models do often look like 12 year old boys- thanks to vomiting, pills, and disordered people running the industry

I feel the same way you do, and just ignore the PC losers who can't handle a post like yours, in terms of thinking they are the throwaways.


----------



## ThinkingFA (Sep 1, 2011)

Blackjack said:


> I find that fat women fit your gender stereotyping no better or worse than their thinner counterparts.
> 
> I also find that it's pretty insulting to imply that a fat woman is more of a "real" woman than a thin one.
> 
> But sexism is fun, isn't it?



So is baseless judgementalism.


----------



## EvilPrincess (Sep 1, 2011)

Good afternoon Gentle People,

This thread is in the FA /FFA forum. That means there is a very specific standard of behavior. You may find that your post has been transported to a land far far away, I share in your sorrow over this. I can also tell you that if you have a missing post and continue to impress your thoughts and convictions here on this thread in the FA/FFA board, or begin to post in any way that does not adhere to the FA/FFA board guidelines you will receive an infraction worthy of the post which can and will eventually lead to susnspension from posting on the boards. This is a warning your posts will be deleted. Please read the board rules. 

As a reminder this is a place for FAs and FFAs to discuss thir perspectives, experiences and to learn from each other. It is not a place for them to be questioned or harangued. If you are not clearly identified as a FA or FFA there is not enough time for this mod to research your inner path and most likely your post will be dealt with as a nonFA.

Regards- ep - mod that makes everyone cranky!


----------



## AnnMarie (Sep 1, 2011)

MissAshley said:


> So if you don't agree with the OP, then you don't get a say. Gotcha.



You get a say either way *if* you're an FA or FFA (as quite a few in this thread have already expressed their disagreement with the OP). If you're neither, then no - you don't get to tell them they're wrong for the way they feel about something. Not here in this thread on this board. 

That's apparently what the rest of the boards are for.


----------



## The Orange Mage (Sep 2, 2011)

I'm gonna say it all depends on the woman in question. Some of most masculine women I know are fat...but then again, some of the most feminine women I know are fat as well.

...can I derail this thread with how damn HOT it is when a very naturally feminine woman (fat or not) tries to be all masculine but still comes across as undeniably a cute and/or beautiful woman? (e.g. a super-curvy tomboy trying to dress to hide curves that simply can't be hidden...)


----------



## ssbbwnut (Sep 2, 2011)

yes and yes


----------



## Scorsese86 (Sep 2, 2011)

This thread is full of shit. Just saying.


----------



## tonynyc (Sep 2, 2011)

Scorsese86 said:


> This thread is full of shit. Just saying.



*S*corsese86: sounds like you are getting 'riled' up ... hope that you won't be calling in the 'aacociates' on this one ... 

[


----------



## EvilPrincess (Sep 2, 2011)

Going to do something a little different. Because we are having such a hard time getting the the question from the OP. I am going to limit this to the Men here, and those identified as men, living as a man, and also a fat admirer. 

To further define the point of this board to those newly coming in, it is a place for fat admirers to explore the different aspects of fat admiration. The continual inclusion of questions and jabs at awkwardly phrased questions or comments is not getting us anywhere. Anyone on dimensions can travel over to the main board to be jabbed and made fun of with abandon. Here we are trying to create a different kind of space. 

Your cooperation is appreciated.


----------



## Scorsese86 (Sep 3, 2011)

tonynyc said:


> *S*corsese86: sounds like you are getting 'riled' up ... hope that you won't be calling in the 'aacociates' on this one ...
> 
> [/QUOTE]
> 
> Sometimes I wish Joe Pesci would come and fix this place.


----------



## tonynyc (Sep 3, 2011)

Scorsese86 said:


> Sometimes I wish Joe Pesci would come and fix this place.



*That depends if a quick fix is in order -but, I believe Mr. Pesci's "talents"would be better seved at Hyde Park*

*time for a station break !!* :happy:

Snickers Party


----------



## azerty (Sep 3, 2011)

A fat woman is more womanly


----------



## elroycohen (Sep 4, 2011)

My answer is no, I do not find fat women any more feminine. But I'm tickled that there are people around here self-centered and narrow minded enough to be offended simply by someone asking the question on this site. Notice I said tickled and not surprised.



ThinkingFA said:


> I was contemplating femininity last night as I watched BigSexy (not that good). The women in the program were at a fashion show comparing themselves to the runway models. For me, they all looked like 12 year old boys.
> 
> Primal fertility stuff and oedipal urges aside, I just find a fat woman more womanly. This goes from merely curvey all the way to supersized. In fact, something about the exaggerated curve and softness of a supersized woman just shouts femininity. Not sure why, it just works for me.


----------



## TimeTraveller (Sep 5, 2011)

Gee I used to believe that despite some ups and downs Dimensions was the best fat acceptence forum around, but as of this month that's not the case. True to form, this topic degenerated into a sarcastic argument after only a few posts. However I must confess to being surprised to see a twice-posted video of a violent beating.

Back on topic:

I don't necessarily find fat women more or less "feminine" in the dictionary sense than thin women, but they are certainly more attractive so personally I do regard them as more feminine. I reach that conclusion honestly, because I married a wonderful supersize woman I've known since second grade, so as I grew up she shaped the way I regard femininity.


----------



## Azrael (Sep 5, 2011)

I'd have to say yes and I would have to say that the opposite is true as well for me.


Generally, I find larger women to be more feminine than thinner ones. By feminine I am referring to stereotypical characteristics of women and it does not mean that lighter women cannot be feminine just that I find that fat kind of enhances these qualities.

It's also true that I find larger men to be more feminine than thinner ones. Because of this I dislike being fat (when I was fat) and being around really fat men is really awkward for me. For me, the desirable (or desired to be) man is thin, well dressed, elegant, and the perfect gentleman whereas I prefer women at least to be chubby.

So yea, a big resounding YES from me.


----------



## LeoGibson (Sep 5, 2011)

My answer would be no, I do not find size to be an indicator of femininity.


----------



## Blockierer (Sep 9, 2011)

As an avowed fat admirer my answer is yes, of course.
Nothing is more feminine than a fat woman.


----------



## mediaboy (Sep 12, 2011)

As a straight male FA I find fat women to be more feminine.

Bellow a certain body fat percentage my mind regards women as I would a child - a total nonsexual entities.


----------



## J34 (Sep 12, 2011)

Scorsese86 said:


> Sometimes I wish Joe Pesci would come and fix this place.



I think George Carlin said it best- "I pray to Joe Pesci"

He works about half the time just like a prayer to god would. lol

Also to answer the question by the OP- yes, fat women are more feminine


----------



## imfree (Sep 12, 2011)

mediaboy said:


> I find fat women to be more feminine.
> 
> As a straight male FA I find most skinny girls to be nonsexual to a great degree. Its sort as though bellow a certain body fat percentage my mind regards them as I would a child - a total nonsexual entity.



To an extent, I feel that way, too.


----------

